# Oem Sat problem



## vwcrzy (Nov 26, 2003)

Upgrading base radio in 08 Rabbit.
Has anyone else ever had this problem when installing a OEM sirius tuner and Premium 7 HU.
I get a fault code in module OF Digital Radio of "antenna open circut or short to ground".
Ive tried two different antennas, same result. Headunit just displays the word antenna when turning on sat.


----------

